# Lyft account JUST got suspended even though Mentor session is in two hours WTF...?



## Qowpel (Mar 31, 2016)

Hey guys my mentor session for Lyft is in two hours. The email Right before the email saying that my account is suspended says that it confirmed today's 7 am Mentor appointment.... The email Right after that says that my Lyft account has been suspended. I'm copying and pasting it here. Any ideas??? Should I even go to the Mentor session now? Will going to the Mentor session and passing automatically I suspend my account???? Here's the email... Just for the record over the last couple of years I had some speeding tickets and a couple of reckless driving (for cutting a a person off each time or changing lanes without a blinker...) ****... Here's the email PLEASE help guys











When you applied to be a driver on the Lyft platform, you consented to our conducting a driving history report on you through a consumer reporting agency (in California, known as an investigative consumer reporting agency).

You should review a copy of your driving history report by contacting us here, your rights under the federal Fair Credit Reporting Act by clicking here, and certain rights under state law and other related documents that may apply by clicking here. [Please click each of these hyperlinks to review important information.]1

Based in whole or in part upon information contained in the driving history report report, we are considering rejecting your application to be a driver on the Lyft platform. If we decide to reject your application, you will receive additional information in a separate email.

The agency that furnished us with the driving record report is American Driving Records (American Driving Records, Inc., Attn: Consumer Request, 2860 Gold Tailings Court, Rancho Cordova, CA 95670, (800) 766-6877, extension 7), which reports to us various types of driving history information. If you believe the information in your driving history report is not accurate, please contact American Driving Records within five business days of the receipt of this letter and advise us that you have done so. American Driving Records will not make the decision to accept or reject your application to drive on the Lyft platform.

1The federal Fair Credit Reporting Act and/or applicable state law may use the term "employment purposes" in connection with this report. The use of that term, in these or related materials, does not mean that you are a Lyft employee and/or that you are applying to be a Lyft employee. You are not applying to be a Lyft employee, and if you become a driver, you will not be a Lyft employee.

Thanks,
The Lyft Team

© Lyft 2016
548 Market St #68514
San Francisco, CA 94104
Help Center


----------



## jayman920 (Sep 11, 2015)

Looks like they will not hire you based on your driving history. I would not go.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Reckless driving is a serious offense. It also stays on your record for 7 years, similar to a DUI. If you ALSO have speeding tickets it's pretty clear they won't be hiring you. 

I got hired with just one rolling stop sign ticket on my record.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I'd be willing to bet its reckless driving... 
I know a guy that was regected from Uber for a 5 year old reckless.


----------



## Tequila Jake (Jan 28, 2016)

Multiple reckless driving tickets are not just for changing lanes without blinkers.

Cancel the mentor session. We're all better off.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

you had "couple" of reckless driving, what you expect? smh


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Once you fail the driving history check your Mentor will be un-paired and his or her phone number will stop connecting you two. They were notified your application is in hold and they wouldn't be at the session.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

I couldn't set up a mentor session until after my overall history investigation was completed. Must be another Lyft thing that varies by region.


----------

